# Quel service ADSL choisir en france ?



## madlen (25 Mai 2005)

Bonjour  

Je vais démenager de suisse pour la france, en suisse j'ai une ADSL swisscom (qui marche pas mal)
et je voulais juste quelque petit conseil sur les compagnie française. Sachan que j'utilise Mac os X Tiger et Panther il me faut un truc avec le cd d'instalation pour mac ainsi qu'un bon modeme, je pense qu'il font aussi des offre avec adsl + modeme...

Merci d'avance pour vos reponse


----------



## Pifou (25 Mai 2005)

Bonjour et bienvenu en France donc !

Il y a de très nombreuses offres ADSL actuellement sur le marché français ; parmis tous les FAI, je citerai les 3 que je connais le mieux :
- Wanadoo : l'opérateur historique, réputé pour la bonne qualité de connexion ainsi que sa Hot Line plutôt compétente et disponible, mais aussi malheureusement pour ses tarifs élevés  ... je l'ai personnellement quitté il y a quelques mois car aucune de ses offres n'offraient un débit sortant supérieur à 128 k (sauf quelques offres pro. très très chères).
- Free : le n°2 du marché, souvent précurseur, nottament avec sa FreeBox ; son offre est à 30 euros et comprend en plus du haut débit le téléphone et la télévision.
- Neuf Telecom : mon nouveau FAI - offre ADSL à 15 euros (téléphone et télévision en option) avec dans mon cas 8 M en entrée et 800 k en sortie ... pour l'instant je n'ai pas à m'en plaindre  

Voilà pour un petit aperçu, mais il y en a bien d'autres offres ... à toi de voir celle qui collera le mieux à tes besoins.

Enfin un petit conseil : évite le CD d'installation et configure directement ton accès internet par OSX


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2005)

Que Choisir vient de sortir un N° sur la question


----------



## Sim le pirate (25 Mai 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour et bienvenu en France donc !
> 
> Il y a de très nombreuses offres ADSL actuellement sur le marché français ; parmis tous les FAI, je citerai les 3 que je connais le mieux :
> - Wanadoo : l'opérateur historique, réputé pour la bonne qualité de connexion ainsi que sa Hot Line plutôt compétente et disponible, mais aussi malheureusement pour ses tarifs élevés  ... je l'ai personnellement quitté il y a quelques mois car aucune de ses offres n'offraient un débit sortant supérieur à 128 k (sauf quelques offres pro. très très chères).
> ...



Je suis suremement hors sujet mais je suis trop dégouté.
15 euros par mois pour du haut débit!!
J'aime ma belgique natale mais c'est l'enfer: 40¤ par mois 
uniquement pour le haut débit!!:casse:


----------



## JediMac (25 Mai 2005)

Je viens de passer chez Free en dégroupage partiel. L'activation de ma ligne et l'envoi de la FreeBox ont été faits en 8 j, ce qui est plus qu'honorable .
Et pour ce qui est du branchement, tout est très bien expliqué et c'est enfantin.
En tout cas, quelque soit le FAI que tu choisis, veille à ce que le modem soit *ethernet*, ce qui simplifiera considérablement le branchement et t'évitera de mauvaises surprises.


----------



## madlen (25 Mai 2005)

Ok, merci à tous pour vos conseil   
Je vais voir, mais je n'ai pas besoins d'un ligne "pro"
car j'en ai une au travail  A la maison c'est juste pour surfer
et un peu de download, donc je m'en fiche un peu de l'upload.
Je trouve vraiment cool, le téléphone et la tv avec le net pour pas
chère ! la france est en avance sur la suisse pour ça   :love:


----------



## Pifou (25 Mai 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> donc je m'en fiche un peu de l'upload


 
En fait l'upload, c'était essentiellement pour iChat parce qu'avec 128 k il se produit de drôles de phénomènes, l'image se décalle dans le temps


----------



## madlen (25 Mai 2005)

A pas cool...


----------



## zurluberlu (25 Mai 2005)

Pour ceux qui ont des besoins modestes en ADSL, Wanadoo a une offre en 512 ko SANS ENGAGEMENT pour 19,90 euros par mois. La contrepartie, c'est que le traffic est limité à 5 Go par mois, ce qui semble nettement suffisant pour une utilisation normale (sans téléchargements lourds genre videos). Cela semble cher par rapport à certaines offres concurrentes mais il faut savoir que c'est sans aucun engagement, c'est à dire que le contrat peut être résilié chaque mois sans aucune pénalité.(ce qui n'est pas le cas des autres opérateurs...)


----------



## madlen (26 Mai 2005)

Ouais c'est pas mal, mais 512, c'est un peu léger tout de même  
autant mettre 30 euro et avoir la télé et le phone


----------



## madlen (26 Mai 2005)

Oui je crois que je vais prendre l'offre de free, ça ma l'air chouette  
Pour ce prix en suisse on a une adsl 512 chez swisscom... héhéhé pas mal :love:


----------



## zurluberlu (26 Mai 2005)

Si tu es sur de toi, pas de problème. Sache quand même qu'un abonnement chez Free t'engage pour une certaine durée et que tu dois payer des pénalités si tu résilies ton abonnement avant la durée prévue.


----------



## damien_t (26 Mai 2005)

zurluberlu a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es sur de toi, pas de problème. Sache quand même qu'un abonnement chez Free t'engage pour une certaine durée et que tu dois payer des pénalités si tu résilies ton abonnement avant la durée prévue.



non, c'est faux. Ou plutot inexact  Il n' y a pas d'engagement chez Free. Tout le monde peut partir à tout moment. *Par contre, *il y a des frais de résiliation qui se montent à 96¤ moins 3¤ euros par mois d'ancienneté. Cad si je reste 12 mois chez Free et que je m'en vais, je paierais 96 - 12 * 3 soit 60¤. Sur le même principe, 24¤ pour deux ans et rien au bout de trois ans.
Un autre manière de le voir est de rajouter 3¤ par mois au prix de l'abonnement soit 32,99¤.
De même, ce que ne précise pas Free, c'est que le service Télé n'est pas disponible partout. Il faut être dégroupé et avoir un bon débit de ligne (et ca c'est difficile à savoir avant de s'abonner). Il faut aussi que le répartiteur soit cablé en Fibre optique, ce qui n'est pas le cas de tous les équipements Free et c'est laissé au bon vouloir de la société. Si c'est pas rentable pour eux, y'a peu de chance d'avoir la télé un jour. Pareil pour le dégroupage.
D'autre part, le forfait de 29,99¤ (ou 32,99¤ avec les frais de résiliation inclus) est identique quelque soit les prestations fournies. Si vous êtes au fin fond de la cambrousse avec de l'ipadsl 512k, c'est le même prix que si vous êtes en dégroupage (partiel ou total), à 100m du répartiteur avec un débit de fou.
La téléphonie, elle, est dispo pour tout les abonnés, quelque soit le débit et le mode de connexion (ipadsl ou dégroupé). Ca marche moyen-bien (qualité sonore équivalente à une mauvaise connexion sur un portable). Les tarifs sont intéressants dans certains cas (à l'étranger suivant les pays), mais pas dans d'autres (appels sur téléphones portables un peu cher à mon goût)

madlen, si tu ouvres une nouvelle ligne chez Free, il y a peut-être une offre qui peut t'interesser:
je cite "*Nouveau :* *Vous  n'avez pas encore d'abonnement téléphonique *
 Vous êtes un particulier qui vient d'emménager dans un logement dans  lequel la ligne téléphonique à été résiliée  par l'ancien occupant, vous souhaitez bénéficier directement d'un  accès haut débit sans avoir à souscrire un abonnement chez  France Télécom."  
http://adsl.free.fr/subscribe/indexndinactif.html

Le seul problème, c'est qu'il faut connaitre le numéro de téléphone de l'ancien occupant. Apparemment, un appel à l'agence France Télécom ne permet pas forcément de le connaitre, y'a une guerre commerciale en cours, et ça agace FT de donner ces renseignements:mouais:

Je précise que je suis chez Free et que j'ai travaillé chez eux comme hotliner mais que je ne fais pas leur pub. J'en suis satisfait. "Free quand ca marche, ca marche très bien, quand ça ne marche pas, c'est la grosse merde" (dixit mon formateur pendant ma formation Hotliner )


----------



## Kounkountchek (26 Mai 2005)

Salut, ce que tu peux regarder c'est aussi si la zone ou tu vas habiter est dégroupée ou pas par les differents FAI, parce que si c'est le cas tu peux avoir des debits interessants pour 15 euros (chez Cegetel et Neuf par exemple)
Ensuite je ne l'ai pas vu cité ici, pour te faire une idée des debits moyens des differents FAI, y'a un site interessant c'est:
http://www.grenouille.com/
Ciao et bon courage !


----------



## madlen (26 Mai 2005)

Merci à vous tous, il faut que je trouve le numero de l'ancien locataire
pour me reseigner si ma zone est bien, le proprio connais bien le gars qui habitait la avant moi, 
alors y devrai pas avoir de problème pour ça. Mais j'espère que je vais pourvoir avoir un truc qui "boost" un peu car c'est dans une vieille ferme retapée à la campagne, mais bon c'est a côté de genève alors ça doit pas non plus etre le moyen age... 

On verra bien j'enmenage mi juin


----------



## MarcMame (26 Mai 2005)

La base, c'est d'abord de connaitre précisement ta zone géographique. C'est à partir de cette donnée que tu pourras faire ton choix.


----------



## MarcMame (26 Mai 2005)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Il n' y a pas d'engagement chez Free. Tout le monde peut partir à tout moment. *Par contre, *il y a des frais de résiliation


Tu joues sur les mots. A partir du moment où la résiliation entraine des frais, c'est une forme d'engagement à l'abonnement.




> De même, ce que ne précise pas Free, c'est que le service Télé n'est pas disponible partout. Il faut être dégroupé et avoir un bon débit de ligne (et ca c'est difficile à savoir avant de s'abonner).


1/ Même si ça n'est pas écrit en lettres capitales, grasses et en rouge, c'est bien précisé sur le portail de Free.
2/ Aujourd'hui, il est assez facile de connaitre le débit théorique de sa ligne, il suffit d'aller faire un tour sur l'excellente page de www.degrouptest.com 
3/ Ce que tu dis ici pour Free est valable pour TOUS les opérateurs, y compris France Telecom.




> Ca marche moyen-bien (qualité sonore équivalente à une mauvaise connexion sur un portable).


Tu fais une généralité de ton expérience ? Nous n'avons visiblement pas la même expérience de la téléphonie sur ip. Encore une fois, la qualité de tous les services est extremement lié à la distance qui te sépare du DSLAM.




> "Free quand ca marche, ca marche très bien, quand ça ne marche pas, c'est la grosse merde" (dixit mon formateur pendant ma formation Hotliner )


C'est rigolo, c'est une phrase qui revient assez souvent et ce, quelque soit l'opérateur...


----------



## zurluberlu (27 Mai 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu joues sur les mots. A partir du moment où la résiliation entraine des frais, c'est une forme d'engagement à l'abonnement.



Oui, damien_t  chipote


----------



## damien_t (27 Mai 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu joues sur les mots. A partir du moment où la résiliation entraine des frais, c'est une forme d'engagement à l'abonnement.


Oui, je joue sur les mots.  Enfin, j'incluais tout de même les frais de résiliation dans le cout de mon abonnement dans mon message. J'étais pas totalement malhonnete tout de même 



> 1/ Même si ça n'est pas écrit en lettres capitales, grasses et en rouge, c'est bien précisé sur le portail de Free.
> 2/ Aujourd'hui, il est assez facile de connaitre le débit théorique de sa ligne, il suffit d'aller faire un tour sur l'excellente page de www.degrouptest.com
> 3/ Ce que tu dis ici pour Free est valable pour TOUS les opérateurs, y compris France Telecom.


Oui, oui, et oui. MAIS je te raconte pas le nombre d'appels que j'ai reçu à la hotline de gens qui voulaient avoir plus d'infos. Les gens ne lisent pas les petits caractères et en général ne se renseignement pas sur ce pour quoi ils s'engagent. J'ai eu des mères de familles qui n'y connaissaient rien qui voulaient l'ADSL pour leur fils (downloader fou), des agriculteurs avec leur pc antidéluvien, des curés, etc. Je peux t'assurer que il fallait tout leur expliquer.J'essaiyais de bien faire mon boulot et de bien leur faire comprendre. D'ailleurs, c'est une des raisons pour lesquelles j'ai arrété ce boulot; Je voulais pas cautionner les pratiques publicitaires de Free (mais c'est un peu la même chose pour tous les opérateurs)
Et encore, je peux juste parler des gens qui appelaient la hotline pour avoir plus d'info, je me sens un peu désolé pour tous ceux qui se s'ont engagés sans trop savoir dans quoi ils mettaient les pieds. 



> Tu fais une généralité de ton expérience ? Nous n'avons visiblement pas la même expérience de la téléphonie sur ip. Encore une fois, la qualité de tous les services est extremement lié à la distance qui te sépare du DSLAM.


Non, je ne fais pas une généralité de mon expérience. Je vois pas où j'ai pu laisser entendre ce genre de choses. On est sur des forums et je donne juste mon expérience.* De mon expérience*, la téléphonie chez Free est pas top. Ca peut être varier suivant les lignes mais chez moi, ça ne vaut pas la qualité de FT. Je pensais que ca pouvait valoir le coup de le mentionner pour quelqu'un qui voulait plus d'infos sur les offres ADSL en France. ceci dit, je suis en dégroupage total et je suis bien content d'économiser 13E par mois pour ne plus être chez FT.

comme dirait l'autre, c'est mon avis et je le partage


----------



## MarcMame (27 Mai 2005)

damien_t a dit:
			
		

> Je voulais pas cautionner les pratiques publicitaires de Free (mais c'est un peu la même chose pour tous les opérateurs)


Permet moi de ne pas être tout à fait d'accord. Certes, il y aurait des choses à dire sur la communication générale de Free mais, car il y a un mais... Ce que je trouve chez Free et que je ne retrouve chez nul autre opérateur, c'est une certaine transparence des tarifs et des produits associés.
Chez Free, il y a un tarif d'indiqué : 30¤/mois. Pas de remise, pas de promo, pas d'essai, juste 30¤ à prendre ou à laisser. Et si on décide de s'abonner : ben c'est 30¤. Pas de surprises.
La grosse différence avec la concurrence, c'est que les tarifs indiqués chez les autres FAI ne sont JAMAIS le prix réel que le consommateur payera au final. En général, c'est un tarif d'appel qui doublera dans les X mois et si il n'y a pas de frais d'acces il y a des frais de dossier ou une location obligatoire au modem ou l'obligation de prendre la préselection du numéro du FAI pour le téléphone sous peine d'un augmentation du tarif de 5¤ (c'est idiot quand on pense qu'on venait pour s'abonner au net, pas au téléphone!!). On peut continuer assez longtemps dans cette liste dressée dans l'unique but de "ferrer" le client qui sera captif.
Ces methodes là n'existe pas chez Free.


----------



## lalou (27 Mai 2005)

madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je vais démenager de suisse pour la france, en suisse j'ai une ADSL swisscom (qui marche pas mal)
> et je voulais juste quelque petit conseil sur les compagnie française. Sachan que j'utilise Mac os X Tiger et Panther il me faut un truc avec le cd d'instalation pour mac ainsi qu'un bon modeme, je pense qu'il font aussi des offre avec adsl + modeme...
> ...




adsl.com -> News, matériels, forums etc...

Si tu as un peu de temps avant de déménager en france, vas donc faire un tout sur ce site: le top pour tout ce qui concerne l'adsl et le mac


----------



## Pifou (27 Mai 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La grosse différence avec la concurrence, c'est que les tarifs indiqués chez les autres FAI ne sont JAMAIS le prix réel que le consommateur payera au final. En général, c'est un tarif d'appel qui doublera dans les X mois et si il n'y a pas de frais d'acces il y a des frais de dossier ou une location obligatoire au modem ou l'obligation de prendre la préselection du numéro du FAI pour le téléphone sous peine d'un augmentation du tarif de 5¤ (c'est idiot quand on pense qu'on venait pour s'abonner au net, pas au téléphone!!). On peut continuer assez longtemps dans cette liste dressée dans l'unique but de "ferrer" le client qui sera captif.
> Ces methodes là n'existe pas chez Free.


 
Je ne suis pas complètement d'accord avec toi : avant de changer de FAI il y a quelques mois, j'ai bien comparé les offres des opérateurs entre elles *en fonction de mes besoins* (je précise que je ne souhaitais pas être dégroupé totalement) ; pour 9 Telecom par exemple (offre que j'ai retenue), j'avais compté 15 euros d'abonnement (ceux annoncés sur leur pub) + 5 euros d'augmentation après 1 an (c'est écrit en petit, mais c'est écrit) + 5 euros éventuellement si je ne choisissais pas la prénumérotation chez eux (après comparaison, j'ai finalement choisi la prénumérotation car les tarifs de 9 Telecom étaient inférieurs à ceux de Télé 2 que j'utilisais auparavant ... pour les appels que j'ai l'habitude de passer en tout cas). Mon ancien modem (usb certe mais il marche toujours ...) était compatible donc je n'ai pas été obligé de le louer.
Bref ça faisait un tarif maxi de 25 euros à comparer aux 30 euros de Free ; effectivement je n'ai ni la télévision, n le téléphone mais cela ne faisait pas partie de mes besoins alors ...

Je suis par contre entièrement d'accord avec toi sur la lisibilité de l'offre de Free (tout inclu) comparée à celles de nombreux autres FAI ... à chacun de comparer et de déjouer les pièges "tendus" par le marketting des différents FAI


----------



## docak (29 Mai 2005)

Franchement le FAI le plus interressant en France reste FREE. Car il est le seul qui te propose un dégroupage+ 
téléphonie+service tv à 29,90 tout compris. Sans compter qu'il te propose 20 MO... En plus facile d'installation sur Mac: usb pour modem Sagem, ethernet ou wifi compatible airport pour la freebox. Perso ça fait quelques années que je suis chez FREE et je n'ai jamais de soucis! Bienvenue en France!




			
				madlen a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Je vais démenager de suisse pour la france, en suisse j'ai une ADSL swisscom (qui marche pas mal)
> et je voulais juste quelque petit conseil sur les compagnie française. Sachan que j'utilise Mac os X Tiger et Panther il me faut un truc avec le cd d'instalation pour mac ainsi qu'un bon modeme, je pense qu'il font aussi des offre avec adsl + modeme...
> ...


----------



## madlen (12 Juillet 2005)

Ca y est, j'ai emenager dans ma petite ferme!

maintenant que j'ai + ou - fini de vider les cartonsss
je vais pouvoir contater france télécom pour le téléphone
puis Free pour voir ce qu'il peuve me proposer  

Merci à vous tous


----------



## JoyeuxBranleur (13 Juillet 2005)

Moi aussi je vais y aller de ma petite expérience.
Nous sommes partenaires wanadoo, donc je les connais bien, leur service technique est pas top mais comme on connait bien on pas trop besoin d'eux, leur avantage est la qualité des débits, qd tu paye pr du 2 Mo tu as 1,7 donc rien à redire c plutot bien. Leur inconvénient ca doit être le prix. Pour la téléphonie c pas tjrs très clair au niveau tarif (3¤ de loc modem plus 5 ou 10 ¤), par contre on a presque une vraie ligne téléphonique donc au niveau qualité c pas mal, faut bien entendre le ding car sinon la communication peut nous être facturé.
Pour free l'avantage est le tarif sans surprise 30¤ par mois, on es fixé dés le début, le téléphone je le trouve plutot de bonne qualité, g pas encore accès a la télé, mais freeplayer c deja pas mal. Les défauts je dirais que ce sont la qualité des débits, la j'ai le débit max et g jamais dépassé 3,7 Mbit/s, quand j'étais à 2 Mbit/s je variait entre 300 Kbit/s et 1200 Kbit/s. 3,7 c'est déja bien raisonnable mais c'est loin des 8 ou 10. Autre inconvénient c les frais de résiliations inexistant chez wanadoo (et d'autre).

Personnellement chez moi je suis chez free, j'en suis assez content mais l'ai choisit pour leur tarif, dommage que je ne sois pas en dégroupé j'aurais économisé 14¤ par mois.


----------



## MarcMame (13 Juillet 2005)

JoyeuxBranleur a dit:
			
		

> Les défauts je dirais que ce sont la qualité des débits, la j'ai le débit max et g jamais dépassé 3,7 Mbit/s, quand j'étais à 2 Mbit/s je variait entre 300 Kbit/s et 1200 Kbit/s. 3,7 c'est déja bien raisonnable mais c'est loin des 8 ou 10.


En ADSL, il faut comprendre que la qualité des débits n'a, dans la majorité des cas, aucun rapport avec le FAI.
Le fait que tu n'ais pas la TV sur la freebox indique clairement que tu te trouves à une distance assez élevé du DSLAM auquel tu es rataché. Cette distance est fixe, immuable. C'est cette distance qui va générer une atténuation de ta ligne et réduire le débit Max possible. Tu auras beau changer de FAI, la seule chose qui changera, c'est ta facture, pas les débits.



> Autre inconvénient c les frais de résiliations inexistant chez wanadoo (et d'autre).


1/ Il existe de frais de résiliations chez Wanadoo, ça dépend de l'offre souscrite.
Les frais de résiliations chez Free sont dégressifs : plus de frais au bout de 33 mois.
2/ Le dégroupage total est impossible chez Wanadoo, c'est normal, il ne vont pas se tirer dans le pied ! Il faudra donc payer 14¤/mois à vie chez eux.
3/ Seul free inclu la téléphonie sur ip. Chez les autres, c'est un abonnement en sus.
4/ Seul free fourni gratuitement le modem. Chez les autres c'est soit un achat, soit une location en plus.


----------



## Ulyxes (4 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Les frais de résiliations chez Free sont dégressifs : plus de frais au bout de 33 mois.
> 33 mois c'est long !  Que seront les tarifs dans 33 mois ; donc 96 Euro de résiliation c'est cher même avec 3 Euro de moins par mois.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ulyxes (4 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Les frais de résiliations chez Free sont dégressifs : plus de frais au bout de 33 mois.
> 33 mois c'est long ! Que seront les tarifs dans 33 mois ; donc 96 Euro de résiliation c'est cher même avec 3 Euro de moins par mois.
> 
> Ensuite contrairement à ce qui a été écrit plus haut dans ce forum, l'offre de FREE n'est pas claire du tout, et il faut plonger très profond dans leur FAQ pour trouver certaines choses :
> ...


----------



## Ulyxes (4 Août 2005)

D'abord excusez les 2 précédents messages : pas fait exprès ... cliqué sur envoyer au lieu de prévisualiser



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Les frais de résiliations chez Free sont dégressifs : plus de frais au bout de 33 mois.


33 mois c'est long dans notre domaine ! Que seront les tarifs dans 33 mois ? Donc 96 Euro de résiliation c'est cher même avec 3 Euro de moins par mois 

Ensuite contrairement à ce qui a été écrit plus haut dans ce forum, l'offre de FREE n'est pas claire du tout, et il faut plonger très profond dans leur FAQ pour trouver certaines choses :
- par exemple : frais de résiliation en cas de non restitution du modem freebox en bon état de marche dans un délai de 15 jours après résiliation : 400 EURO !!! 


			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 4/ Seul free fourni gratuitement le modem.


Voir ci-dessus :  cadeau empoisonné !  
Je préfère dans ces conditions acheter un modem bien à moi

Ensuite, essayez d'obtenir la réponse à une question qui n'est pas dans leurs FAQs : bon courage ! (bémol d'atténuation : ils ne sont pas les seuls ...) L'expérience m'a toujours montré que lorque ça commence mal, ça continue ... hélas

Je suis en train de répléchir à changer de FAI, mais je peux déjà annoncer que ce ne sera pas FREE : il n'y a pas que le prix des mensualités initiales qui compte.


----------



## MarcMame (4 Août 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> 33 mois c'est long dans notre domaine ! Que seront les tarifs dans 33 mois ? Donc 96 Euro de résiliation c'est cher même avec 3 Euro de moins par mois


Je ne comprend pas bien le rapprochement que l'on peut faire entre les tarifs et les frais de résiliation... ?
Je suppose que tu veux dire que si les tarifs se mettent à baisser d'un coup ailleurs, tu te sentiras prisonnier de chez Free c'est ça ?
1/ Il semblerait que la frénésie des tarifs des FAI se soit calmé au profit de l'étoffement des offres. C'est à dire que les prix ne semblent plus bouger, ce sont les débits et les fonctionnalités qui augmentent.
2/ Free est à l'origine de la guerre des prix et des services. Si cette guerre est relancée par un autre, il parait évident que Free sera le 1er à réagir (mais on peut se tromper...).
3/ Si ces frais te parraissent élevés, il faut prendre en compte le fait qu'il n'y en a pas d'autre. A ma connaissance, TOUS les FAI font payer des frais d'une manière ou d'une autre. Frais de dossiers, d'ouverture de ligne, de location ou d'achat de modem, de résiliation (fixe, non dégressif, même après 10 ans, voir NOOS), d'installation, etc.... Sans parler du fait que ces frais ne sont JAMAIS indiqué clairement sur le site mais dans les CGV qu'il faut éplucher.
4/ Free n'est pas le FAI idéal. Il est juste le moins cher à service équivalent. 






> Ensuite contrairement à ce qui a été écrit plus haut dans ce forum, l'offre de FREE n'est pas claire du tout, et il faut plonger très profond dans leur FAQ pour trouver certaines choses :
> - par exemple : frais de résiliation en cas de non restitution du modem freebox en bon état de marche dans un délai de 15 jours après résiliation : 400 EURO !!!


Si tu estimes que l'offre de Free n'est pas claire du tout, je veux bien que l'on me montre une offre ne serait-ce qu'un peu plus claire.
Renversons la phrase : L'offre de Free est la MOINS obscure. C'est mieux comme ça ? 





> et il faut plonger très profond dans leur FAQ pour trouver certaines choses :
> - par exemple : frais de résiliation en cas de non restitution du modem freebox en bon état de marche dans un délai de 15 jours après résiliation : 400 EURO !!!
> Voir ci-dessus :  cadeau empoisonné !


Ce n'est pas tout à fait comme ça que ça se passe. La résiliation est effective à la réception de la lettre de Free confirmant cette résiliation.
Cette clause est indiquée sur la lettre de confirmation de Free. Tu ne seras donc pas débité des 400 Euros sans avoir été duement prévenu en temps et en heure.
Tu résilies, tu as 15 jours pour rendre un matériel dont tu n'as rien payé, même pas les frais de livraison chez toi et qui ne t'appartiens donc pas. Je ne vois vraiment pas où est le problème.
Tous les FAI qui louent ou prêtent leur matériel font de même.
Tu n'as pas un peu mieux comme clause cachée ? 




> Je préfère dans ces conditions acheter un modem bien à moi


Bonne idée. Payer pour un matériel qui sera obsolète rapidement (33 mois, c'est long dans notre domaine  ) et qui ne vaudra plus un clou. Tu peux également dire adieu à la plupart des offres TriplePlay.
Mais si tu n'es ni interessé par la TV/ADSL, ni par le tel en VOip, l'offre de Free n'est pas interessante pour toi, ni financièrement, ni dans ses conditions.




> Je suis en train de répléchir à changer de FAI, mais je peux déjà annoncer que ce ne sera pas FREE : il n'y a pas que le prix des mensualités initiales qui compte.


Peut-on savoir quel FAI tu as actuellement et les raisons de ton départ ?




> il n'y a pas que le prix des mensualités initiales qui compte.


C'est vrai, mais avoue que ça pèse quand même séverement dans la balance !


----------



## Ulyxes (5 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprend pas bien le rapprochement que l'on peut faire entre les tarifs et les frais de résiliation... ?
> Je suppose que tu veux dire que si les tarifs se mettent à baisser d'un coup ailleurs, tu te sentiras prisonnier de chez Free c'est ça ?


Pas forcément, il pourrait apparaître des raisons de résilier autres qu'une baisse de tarif chez les concurrents. Les frais de résiliation entrent dans le coût globaL

1/à 3/  tout à fait d'accord.



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> 4/ Free n'est pas le FAI idéal. Il est juste le moins cher à service équivalent.


Là, c'est déjà moins évident.


			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Si tu estimes que l'offre de Free n'est pas claire du tout, je veux bien que l'on me montre une offre ne serait-ce qu'un peu plus claire.


Ici, je te fais une réponse provisoire :  je suis en train d'éplucher les offres.


			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as pas un peu mieux comme clause cachée ?


Celle-ci me suffit : je n'ai pas envie d'avoir une épée de Damoclès sur la tête  


			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Bonne idée. Payer pour un matériel qui sera obsolète rapidement (33 mois, c'est long dans notre domaine  ) et qui ne vaudra plus un clou.


Cela peut te paraître bizare, mais cela me gène moins, et puis les prix des modems .... je me sers encore de matériels qui ont plus de 10 ans 


			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux également dire adieu à la plupart des offres TriplePlay.
> Mais si tu n'es ni interessé par la TV/ADSL, ni par le tel en VOip, l'offre de Free n'est pas interessante pour toi, ni financièrement, ni dans ses conditions.


Exact: la seule chose qui m'intéresse c'est la laison Internet, avec éventuellement une possibilité d'étendre l'abonnement au téléphone illimité pour pas très cher (souvent dans les 10 Euro) ; le reste non. Ce ne sera peut-être pas toujours ainsi, mais pour le moment, je me limite à cela.


			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Peut-on savoir quel FAI tu as actuellement et les raisons de ton départ ?


Oui : Wanadoo eXtense 512k. Raisons (non forcément de partir à tout prix, mais d'étudier) :
1. je vois qu'il y a des abonnements nettement moins couteux pour des débits et des volumes supérieurs
2. Pas du tout dans l'esprit du Mac :  cf. leur site ; j'estime que pour un géant comme FT, c'est lamentable 
3. Une certaine morgue vis-à-vis des clients 
4. Pas de possibilité d'évoluer vers un forfait téléphonique illimité (en France) pour un forfait modéré.

Cette réponse est provisoire, je la compléterai : mais
d'ores et déjà :
- Libertysurf :  2 mails sans réponse :  fusillés 
- Tele 2 : il se pourrait bien que leur tour vienne aussi  
- il me reste encore Alice (ça commence très fort : ils me répondent que je ne suis pas dans une zone ADSL alors que ... j'ai déjà l'ADSL :love: , Cégetel et Club-Internet.


----------



## Pifou (5 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Free n'est pas le FAI idéal. Il est juste le moins cher à service équivalent.


Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord : tout dépend du service dont tu as besoin :mouais: ... c'est sur que si le besoin inclu l'ADSL, la téléphonie et la TV, Free est bien placé  



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tous les FAI qui louent ou prêtent leur matériel font de même.


Et puis ça parait logique, sinon ils ne les reverraient pas souvent leur modem ... 



			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> L'offre de Free est la MOINS obscure.


Leur contrat ne m'a paru ni pire ni meilleur que celui de leurs concurrents  

Bref, à chacun de trouver chaussure à son pied  en comparant les offres à ses besoins. A moins de travailler pour un FAI (ou d'en détenir des actions  ), je ne vois pas de raison d'affirmer qu'un FAI est meilleur que les autres dans l'absolu  Restons objectifs s'il vous plait


----------



## jall94 (5 Août 2005)

Bonjour,

Il faut aussi citer Nerim et Easyconnect, les deux acteurs mineurs du marché français, mais cher, car de qualité quasi-pro. Pour info, je paye 37¤ pour une ligne à 1024. Mais JAMAIS eu aucune coupure ni interruption depuis 3 ans, IP fixe gratuite, support excellent, contact parfait. A étudier aussi, meme si le prix  est dissuasif


----------



## MarcMame (5 Août 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas tout à fait d'accord : tout dépend du service dont tu as besoin :mouais: ... c'est sur que si le besoin inclu l'ADSL, la téléphonie et la TV, Free est bien placé


Ben si, tu vois bien que tu es finalement d'accord avec moi... 




> je ne vois pas de raison d'affirmer qu'un FAI est meilleur que les autres dans l'absolu


En effet. C'est bien pour ça que je prend la peine de dire que Free n'est pas le FAI idéal et qu'il faut faire les comparaisons à services équivalents. Nous sommes donc bien dans le relatif, pas dans l'absolu.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Août 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Les frais de résiliation entrent dans le coût global


Mon optimisme naturel me fait plutot dire que ces frais de résiliation n'entrent pas mais en sortent petit à petit.... 




			
				Marcmame a dit:
			
		

> 4/ Free n'est pas le FAI idéal. Il est juste le moins cher à service équivalent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha ? Hé bien si tu me trouves un FAI qui propose ADSL 2+ Max + Tel fixe + TV pour moins de 30Euros (modem 3play compris) et bien non seulement je t'en féliciterai mais il serait fort probable que je change de FAI dans la seconde. J'attend...  





> je n'ai pas envie d'avoir une épée de Damoclès sur la tête


Tu ne te sens pas capable de pouvoir retourner un matériel dans les 15 jours d'une résiliation de contrat ? Ne loue jamais rien de ta vie ! Pas un loyer d'appartement, pas de voiture, rien !! 





> 1. je vois qu'il y a des abonnements nettement moins couteux pour des débits et des volumes supérieurs


Avec Wanadoo, c'est pas difficile... Mais on n'a pas toujours le choix, dans certaines régions, c'est soit Wanadoo, soit......rien !


----------



## Ulyxes (5 Août 2005)

jall94 a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aussi citer Nerim et Easyconnect


Merci pour le tuyau, je regarderai.





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Ha ? Hé bien si tu me trouves un FAI qui propose ADSL 2+ Max + Tel fixe + TV pour moins de 30Euros (modem 3play compris) et bien non seulement je t'en féliciterai mais il serait fort probable que je change de FAI dans la seconde. J'attend...


Ce sera une solution ADSL + téléphonie en option, c'est tout ; j'enverrai le résultat de mes recherches.





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne te sens pas capable de pouvoir retourner un matériel dans les 15 jours d'une résiliation de contrat ? Ne loue jamais rien de ta vie ! Pas un loyer d'appartement, pas de voiture, rien !!


Pour les appartement, il y a des assurances ; le dépot de garantie est très faible par rapport à l'appartement ; pour les voitures, il y a aussi des assurances et avec certains moyens de payement, la franchise saute entièrement. Enfin, jusqu'à présent, je n'avais encore jamais vu d'objet loué dont l'éventuelle "franchise" en cas de non-restutition soit plus élevée que son prix 

Free ferait mieux, le modem étant de toute façon - comme tu l'as écrit - intégré dans le prix soit en clair soit caché, de considérer cela comme du consommable et de ne pas exiger le retour d'un matériel qui sera obsolète, et qui prendra peut-être le chemin de la poubelle à l'arrivée chez le FAI 

Si encore, on pouvait le rapporter à une agence comme les téléphones au bon vieux temps des PTT ... mais là, je trouve qu'ils exagèrent 


			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Avec Wanadoo, c'est pas difficile... Mais on n'a pas toujours le choix, dans certaines régions, c'est soit Wanadoo, soit......rien !


C'est vrai, et c'est là qu'on voit que la concurrence n'est pas vraiment loyale, car FT est obligé de tirer une ligne même pour quelqu'un en pleine cambrousse, ce qui n'est pas la cas des autres.


----------



## MarcMame (5 Août 2005)

Ulyxes a dit:
			
		

> Ce sera une solution ADSL + téléphonie en option, c'est tout ; j'enverrai le résultat de mes recherches.


Dans ces conditions, tu devrais pouvoir trouver un (tout petit) peu moins cher.






> Enfin, jusqu'à présent, je n'avais encore jamais vu d'objet loué dont l'éventuelle "franchise" en cas de non-restutition soit plus élevée que son prix


Qu'est ce qui te permet de dire que le tarif appliqué est plus élevé que son prix réel ? La Freebox n'étant pas dispo à la vente.... 




> Free ferait mieux, le modem étant de toute façon - comme tu l'as écrit - intégré dans le prix soit en clair soit caché, de considérer cela comme du consommable et de ne pas exiger le retour d'un matériel qui sera obsolète, et qui prendra peut-être le chemin de la poubelle à l'arrivée chez le FAI


Je n'ai rien écrit de tel.
Je ne comprend toujours pas pourquoi tu trouves inadmissible d'être obligé de restituer un appareil qui t'es prêté gracieusement ? Si tu résilies, la Freebox ne te sera plus d'aucune utilitée.





> Si encore, on pouvait le rapporter à une agence comme les téléphones au bon vieux temps des PTT ... mais là, je trouve qu'ils exagèrent


Si Free peut se permettre de proposer des tarifs agressifs c'est en parti du au fait que : 
a/ Ils font peu ou pas de publicité
b/ Tout se passe par internet
c/ Ils n'ont aucune agence
Tu peux rapporter ton matériel chez FT, ou NOOS mais cette possibilité à un coût relativement élevé.

Chez les autres FAI, tu as 2 choix possibles : 
1/ Tu achetes leur modem (ou un autre). La technologie évoluant rapidement dans ce domaine, si tu veux profiter des dernières évolutions, il te faudra réinvestir dans un nouveau modem environ tous les 2 ou 3 ans.
2/ Tu loues leur modem. Non seulement, tu vas lacher entre 2 et 5 Euros par mois en plus, mais le problème de la restitution sera le même que chez Free au moment de la resiliation.




> et c'est là qu'on voit que la concurrence n'est pas vraiment loyale, car FT est obligé de tirer une ligne même pour quelqu'un en pleine cambrousse, ce qui n'est pas la cas des autres.


Ce que tu dis n'est valable uniquement que pour une ligne téléphonique, pas pour l'ADSL. Pour l'ADSL, le problème est inverse : FT fait tout ce qu'il peut pour empecher les autres FAI de s'implanter et conserver ainsi son monopole le plus longtemps possible (et donc faire payer au prix le plus fort). 
Donc, oui, tu as raison, ce n'est pas très loyal, mais le plus méchant n'est pas toujours celui que l'on croit.


----------



## Bilbo (5 Août 2005)

Hé ben, MarcMame a pris Free et il en est content pour ceux qui ne suivraient pas.   

Moi même, je suis un abonné Free et je préconise rarement autre chose à mes clients et cela pour une raison toute simple : Free applique toujours une politique qui pourrait s'exprimer ainsi : « la vitesse la plus élevée possible pour 30 EUR. ». À titre d'exemple, j'ai un abonnement à 2048 non dégroupé. Free a depuis peu la possibilité d'offrir l'ADSL Max à tout le monde. Ben devinez quoi ? L'opérateur propose à ses clients de passer à la vitesse supérieure via son site Web. J'ai fait la demande hier et je suis tranquille : dans les quinze jours ce sera réglé. Parfois, les modems un peu vieux ne permettent pas de jouir de tous les services et il faut passer à la caisse pour en avoir un plus récent ; mais ce sera toujours possible et le prix de l'abonnement ne changera pas.

Pour le reste, tous les opérateurs ont de clauses de contrat douteuses, tous. Tous les opérateurs ont des ratés dans les services de temps à autres, tous. Tous les opérateurs ont des qualité de connexion équivalente à un lieu géographique donné. Tous les opérateurs considèrent (et globalement ils n'ont pas tort) que la technologie est fiable et qu'il n'y a pas lieu d'investir dans la relation clients (et là, ils ont tort). En bref, vous serez globalement contents puisque la technologie est fiable (je parle de l'ADSL, pas de Noos  ), il ne vous reste plus qu'à choisir le meilleur rapport qualité/prix en fonction de vos besoins. Un dernier point : les offres téléphoniques de Télé2 et Cegetel se font sur la ligne de téléphone et non en voix sur IP. Pour ceux qui téléphonent beaucoup, c'est un vrai plus.

J'avais fait une étude en début d'année pour l'arrivée de l'ADSL dans le Tarn profond, certaines choses ont sans doute évoluées depuis. Reportez vous à "Que choisir" comme le préconise jpmiss : c'est une revue sérieuse.

À+


----------



## MarcMame (5 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Hé ben, MarcMame a pris Free et il en est content pour ceux qui ne suivraient pas.


Si je peux me permettre une petite nuance qui à son importance : 
Je ne suis pas spécialement "content" de Free. Disons que *pour l'instant*, je n'en suis pas mécontent, ce qui n'est pas tout à fait pareil.
Après 2 ans, je n'ai pas encore eu besoin de décrocher mon téléphone, je touche du bois. Mais très franchement, je redoute ce moment comme la peste !
J'ai déjà l'expérience de 9 ans chez 5 FAI différents avec (presque) toutes les technologies de chaque époque : RTC/numéris/cable/SDSL/ADSL en restant suffisement longtemps chez chacun d'eux. Certains n'ont jamais posé le moindre problème. Avec d'autres, ça été l'enfer noir dès l'apparition des premiers soucis.
Si ce jour là arrive avec Free, la planète entière sera au courant, dieu nous en garde.  





> Un dernier point : les offres téléphoniques de Télé2 et Cegetel en zones dégroupées se font sur la ligne de téléphone et non en voix sur IP. Pour ceux qui téléphonent beaucoup, c'est un vrai plus.


Sauf que cela implique un dégroupage partiel et non total, et donc un surcout de 13Euros par mois pour la poche de FT, non ?


----------



## Bilbo (6 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Sauf que cela implique un dégroupage partiel et non total, et donc un surcout de 13Euros par mois pour la poche de FT, non ?


Là, tu entres dans des détails que je n'ai plus en tête. Ça change tout le temps et comme tu l'as déjà si bien dit, il faut lire les clauses en petit.  Une chose est sûre les opérateurs comme Télé 2, Cégetel et consorts offrent des tarifs et des prestations très honnêtes en zone dégroupée et dissuadent le client par des tarifs prohibitifs ailleurs. Il n'y a qu'un moyen de s'en sortir, c'est de lire les conditions générales de ventes. Mais je soupçonne que nous soyons les deux seuls en ces forums à les lire toutes quand on a décidé de changer de crémerie.   



À+


----------



## Idefix (6 Août 2005)

Il y a un comparatif  intéressant, Sur le même site il y a un comparatif mensuel des performances des FAI.

http://www.linternaute.com/internetpratique/actualite/05/0615-box-preferes.shtml
http://www.linternaute.com/internetpratique/barometre_fournisseurs_d_acces/index.shtml

Le mieux classé est AOL, néanmoins je ne vous le conseille pas.
Si Free est victime de son succès et certains clients en font les frais.  Les clients AOL bénéficient au contraire du  faible développement du FAI. Tout est bien dimensionné chez AOL.
Les défauts AOL sont : 
Internet propriétaire, ce qui est un comble et unique pour un FAI
Interface propriétaire et qui ne me convient pas
Clauses abusives dans les contrats (est-ce toujours le cas ?)
Obligations d'installer via le CD AOL. Pour désinstaller c'est plus difficile, et il faudra peut-être avoir recours au reformatage de votre disque dur. De ce point de vue, Free propose une installation simple et indépendante de l'OS.
Les défauts d'AOL peuvent se transformer en avantage si on ne connaît vraiment rien, et dans ce cas le balisage de l'accès peut-être perçu comme positif.


Quelques site qui vous permettrons de vous faire une idée du service Free et de son ouverture d'esprit qui pour moi correspond bien à la philosophie d'Internet.

http://www.frimousse.org/
http://francois04.free.fr/nra_et_dslam.php
http://www.freenews.fr/nat.html





http://recherche.linternaute.com/cg...if&S=Linternaute&SE=&M=&submit.x=0&submit.y=0


----------



## ithymique (6 Août 2005)

sur ce site www.degrouptest.com en entrant ton numéro de téléphone tu verras ce que tu peux avoir de mieux et la longueur de ligne. www.ariase.com aussi peut te conseiller.

les réseaux principaux sont de toute façon france télécom, free, 9telecom et cegetel (ces deux là ayant fusionné il me semble). les autres ne font qu'utiliser ces réseaux.
évite tiscali pour de multiples raisons techniques et commerciales  c'est mon conseil


----------



## I-bouk (7 Août 2005)

Euh, juste un petit truck, suivant ou tu vas en France , les ligne sont au max a 512 ou 1g ( chez moi par exemple , compagne montagneuse ) et donc là, choisir free pour la télé, ne sert a rien car ça ne marche pas, donc renseigne toi dans la commune ou tu vas t'installer le débit max


----------



## Pifou (8 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Mais je soupçonne que nous soyons les deux seuls en ces forums à les lire toutes quand on a décidé de changer de crémerie.


 
Je suis aussi de ceux qui ont lu les CGV jusqu'au bout au moment de choisir mon FAI  On est donc 3 dans ce cas  
C'est un exercice qui ne me pose pas de problème (la lecture des CGV), je n'aime pas en effet aposer ma signature sur un document sans le lire  C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me gène avec tous les FAI : tout se fait par téléphone et sans signature d'aucun document ... légalement, c'est plus que limite :mouais: (si vous connaissez des FAI qui font exception, faites-moi signe :rateau: )


----------



## jall94 (8 Août 2005)

> si vous connaissez des FAI qui font exception, faites-moi signe



Nerim, le fournisseur que j'utilise. Cher comme je le disais, mais je les ai choisi justement parce qu'il y a un contrat, signé, avec les CGV, et pas de pièges. Le support est chouette, la récativité au top, mais en fait, je n'ai jamais eu de soucis, sauf une fois lors d'un demenagement, c'est FT qui avait loupé un truc. J'étais chez Tiscali auparavant. Mon dieu....


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2005)

Chez mes parents, la ligne téléphonique est multiplexée, c'est à dire qu'avec une ligne, on en a 2, une pour le fasque/internet et une pour le téléphone, le type de france télécom nous avait dit qu'il n'y aurait pas d'incidence mais en fait, on est passé pour internet d'un 56000 à un 33000, soit 3 ko/sec environs, insupportable  :mouais: 

Je tanne le paternel pour qu'on prenne l'adsl, j'ai effectué un test en ligne avec 9online je crois et apparemment on pourrait avoir du 512 Ko ou du 1 mo.

Croyez-vous que le fait que la ligne soit multiplexée puisse poser un problème ? Puis-je me fier au test effectué par le FAI ? Je voudrais pas me rater car si on passe à l'adsl et que ça ne fonctionne pas et qu'on se retrouve sans internet pendant 15 jours, je vais en entendre parler jusqu'à la fin de mes jours.  :mouais:   

Sinon mon père, toujours, me parlait de l'ADSL via l'électricité, il avait vu ça sur un magazine et apparemment c'était réservé à Windoz pour l'instant. J'avais entendu parler de ce truc il y a un ptit moment mais je pensais que c'était resté au stade de projet, mais qu'en est-il réellement ? 

Merci !


----------



## daffyb (8 Août 2005)

Pifou a dit:
			
		

> Je suis aussi de ceux qui ont lu les CGV jusqu'au bout au moment de choisir mon FAI  On est donc 3 dans ce cas
> C'est un exercice qui ne me pose pas de problème (la lecture des CGV), je n'aime pas en effet aposer ma signature sur un document sans le lire  C'est d'ailleurs ce qui me gène avec tous les FAI : tout se fait par téléphone et sans signature d'aucun document ... légalement, c'est plus que limite :mouais: (si vous connaissez des FAI qui font exception, faites-moi signe :rateau: )


Ben oui, il y a Free.
Pour s'inscrire, tu es obligé d'envoyer un courier et d'y apposer ta signature


----------



## Ulyxes (8 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Sinon mon père, toujours, me parlait de l'ADSL via l'électricité, il avait vu ça sur un magazine et apparemment c'était réservé à Windoz pour l'instant. J'avais entendu parler de ce truc il y a un ptit moment mais je pensais que c'était resté au stade de projet, mais qu'en est-il réellement ?
> 
> Merci !


Il y a 40 ans ou même plus, on en parlait déjà pour le téléphone ; il y a même eu - il y a peut-être même encore - en vente des dispositifs pour connecter des postes téléphoniques sur le réseau électrique. Mais il me semble me souvenir que, si ça marchait, ça ne marchait qu'à l'intérieur d'une maison. L'idée était de se passer du cablâge téléphonique et de pouvoir téléphoner gratis.


----------



## bOXy (8 Août 2005)

pour info sinon ya L'aduf

avec sa newsletter plus qu'utile ...


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Croyez-vous que le fait que la ligne soit multiplexée puisse poser un problème ?


Oui, c'est tout à fait possible que cela pose problème. 




> Puis-je me fier au test effectué par le FAI ?


Attention, aucun test réel n'est effectué. Ce n'est que la consultation d'une base de donnée, basée sur la distance théorique et donc de l'atténuation (toujours théorique) de ta ligne croisé avec les FAI disponible dans ton secteur.



> Je voudrais pas me rater car si on passe à l'adsl et que ça ne fonctionne pas et qu'on se retrouve sans internet pendant 15 jours, je vais en entendre parler jusqu'à la fin de mes jours.


Même dans ta configuration actuelle, tu n'es pas à l'abri d'une coupure pour 15 jours. 
Le plus fiable étant de prendre l'ADSL en dégroupage partiel (et donc pas total).
Le dégroupage partiel permet de conserver la ligne FT dans son état actuel et donc de basculer sur le réseau RTC si il y a le moindre problème. Cela permet même d'utiliser les 2 en même temps (mais pas avec le même ordinateur !).





> Sinon mon père, toujours, me parlait de l'ADSL via l'électricité, il avait vu ça sur un magazine et apparemment c'était réservé à Windoz pour l'instant. J'avais entendu parler de ce truc il y a un ptit moment mais je pensais que c'était resté au stade de projet, mais qu'en est-il réellement ?


La technologie du réseau est completement indépendante du type d'ordinateur utilisé. Telle ou telle techno ne peut être réservé aux PC. Par contre, les drivers du modem peuvent être réservé aux seuls PC si ils n'écrivent pas de drivers pour d'autre plateformes. Mais cela tend à être de moins en moins vrai avec l'utilisation de modem que l'on connecte via le connecteur ethernet. Avec ce connecteur : pas de drivers et qui dit "pas de drivers" dit : compatible avec tout le monde ! 

A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas (encore) d'offre ADSL sur le réseau éléctrique en France.
Il existe seulement des boitiers permettant de se créer un petit réseau privé chez soi via son propre réseau électrique, c'est tout.


----------



## Brujula (8 Août 2005)

Ensuite, essayez d'obtenir la réponse à une question qui n'est pas dans leurs FAQs : bon courage ! (bémol d'atténuation : ils ne sont pas les seuls ...) L'expérience m'a toujours montré que lorque ça commence mal, ça continue ... hélas

Je suis en train de répléchir à changer de FAI, mais je peux déjà annoncer que ce ne sera pas FREE : il n'y a pas que le prix des mensualités initiales qui compte.[/QUOTE]


Je suis en train d'essayer de choisir un FAI ADSL.
Suivant qu'on est en zone dégroupée ou pas, pour certains FAI les tarifs passent du simple au double (et les débits diminuent dans le sens inverse.... et sont ainsi divisés par deux, voire par vingt!)

S'y retrouver dans les CGU tient de l'archéologie, l'égyptologie et l'investigation scientifique et juridique.

Un frais auquel on ne pense pas forcément.... les frais que le FAI vous réclame en cas de déménagement, et ce même si vous conservez votre numéro de téléphone...
Pour Wanadoo, c'est 60 euros (ils font très très fort, je trouve! vous faire payer 60 euros pour "ouvrir" l'ADSL sur votre nouvelle ligne....) En cas de déménagement, si vous êtes chez Wanadoo, il vaut donc mieux résilier votre abonnement?

Ce sont des frais à prendre en compte, vous n'allez peut-être pas passer toute votre vie à votre domicile actuel!


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Oui, c'est tout à fait possible que cela pose problème.



Aie




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Attention, aucun test réel n'est effectué. Ce n'est que la consultation d'une base de donnée, basée sur la distance théorique et donc de l'atténuation (toujours théorique) de ta ligne croisé avec les FAI disponible dans ton secteur.



Oui c'est ce que je pensais, merci d'avoir confirmé 





			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> La technologie du réseau est completement indépendante du type d'ordinateur utilisé. Telle ou telle techno ne peut être réservé aux PC. Par contre, les drivers du modem peuvent être réservé aux seuls PC si ils n'écrivent pas de drivers pour d'autre plateformes. Mais cela tend à être de moins en moins vrai avec l'utilisation de modem que l'on connecte via le connecteur ethernet. Avec ce connecteur : pas de drivers et qui dit "pas de drivers" dit : compatible avec tout le monde !



C'est ce que j'entendais par "réservé aux pc", je pensais à un modem special, avec un driver special et donc uniquement dispo pour windoz pour l'instant.




			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> A ma connaissance, il n'existe pas (encore) d'offre ADSL sur le réseau éléctrique en France.
> Il existe seulement des boitiers permettant de se créer un petit réseau privé chez soi via son propre réseau électrique, c'est tout.



Ok, merci bien pour toutes ces réponses précises et claires !


----------



## Bilbo (8 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> MarcMame a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, hi. Un homme de l'art sérieux ne pouvait pas te répondre autre chose. Toute entreprise peut poser problème. 

Si tu ne veux pas te faire pendre par tes parents, il n'y a qu'une solution : Wanadoo. Il sont les plus chers mais ils ont un avantage considérable : la ligne téléphonique et le service Internet sont fournis par la même boite. Si France Telecom te dit que la connexion est possible, tu réponds "on y va". Après si ça ne marche pas, c'est leur problème ; pas le tien. Et eux, ne peuvent pas se défausser en prétendant que c'est la faute au prestataire concurrent. Dans certains cas, il faut jouer la carte du tout intégré et la paix familiale vaut bien 5 EUR de plus par mois surtout si ce n'est pas toi qui les débourse et que tu le vends à ton père comme gage de tranquillité (ce qui est, hélas, la vérité).

À+


----------



## JPTK (8 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Hi, hi. Un homme de l'art sérieux ne pouvait pas te répondre autre chose. Toute entreprise peut poser problème.
> À+




Bah ouai j'sais bein !   On commence à le connaître le marc avec son pull de couturier !   

Bon sinon, le popa il est chez aol, alors 30 ¤ par mois pour du 2,5 ko, ça commence à bien faire, sans parler des autres désavantages de ce FAI à la noix, donc le prix c'est pas un soucis en fait


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> C'est ce que j'entendais par "réservé aux pc", je pensais à un modem special, avec un driver special et donc uniquement dispo pour windoz pour l'instant.


Le modem est forcément "spécial" mais ce n'est pas comme ça qu'il faut le voir. 
En fait, la connectique avec l'ordinateur ne peut se faire que de 2 manières : en USB ou en Ethernet.
Si c'est de l'USB : il faut impérativement un driver écrit pour chaque OS.
Si c'est de l'Ethernet, pas de driver : on branche et ça marche avec n'importe quel ordinateur, Mac, PC ou ce que tu veux.


----------



## MarcMame (8 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne veux pas te faire pendre par tes parents, il n'y a qu'une solution : Wanadoo. Il sont les plus chers mais ils ont un avantage considérable : la ligne téléphonique et le service Internet sont fournis par la même boite. Si France Telecom te dit que la connexion est possible, tu réponds "on y va". Après si ça ne marche pas, c'est leur problème ; pas le tien. Et eux, ne peuvent pas se défausser en prétendant que c'est la faute au prestataire concurrent. Dans certains cas, il faut jouer la carte du tout intégré et la paix familiale vaut bien 5 EUR de plus par mois surtout si ce n'est pas toi qui les débourse et que tu le vends à ton père comme gage de tranquillité (ce qui est, hélas, la vérité).


France Télécom a travaillé dur ces dernières années pour que l'on en arrive à dire une telle chose. Pas toujours avec des moyens très loyaux ni même légaux, mais finalement ce qui compte à l'arrivée, c'est que le client pense très exactement ce que tu viens d'exprimer. 
Bravo à FT, c'est gagné ! 
 :rateau:


----------



## Pifou (9 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne veux pas te faire pendre par tes parents, il n'y a qu'une solution : Wanadoo. Il sont les plus chers mais ils ont un avantage considérable : la ligne téléphonique et le service Internet sont fournis par la même boite. Si France Telecom te dit que la connexion est possible, tu réponds "on y va". Après si ça ne marche pas, c'est leur problème ; pas le tien. Et eux, ne peuvent pas se défausser en prétendant que c'est la faute au prestataire concurrent. Dans certains cas, il faut jouer la carte du tout intégré et la paix familiale vaut bien 5 EUR de plus par mois surtout si ce n'est pas toi qui les débourse et que tu le vends à ton père comme gage de tranquillité (ce qui est, hélas, la vérité).


 
Pour avoir été client Wanadoo, je peux dire que tout n'est pas si idylique que ça  Ils n'hésitent parfois pas à se renvoyer la balle entre la téléphonie (10 13) et Wanadoo (0892 ...) et il ne faut pas compter trouver une solution dans une agence France Télécom  
Non que je déconseillerai à tout prix Wanadoo comme FAI, mais je souhaitais simplement "tempérer" les propos de _Bilbo_


----------



## baax (11 Août 2005)

Bonjour

je viens d'apprendre que ma commune de bouseux est "éligible" pour l'ADSL ! Alléluïa, gloire à France-Télécom au plus haut du Cac40, amen !  

Comme je n'y connais rien à l'adsl (jusqu'a présent je ne me sentais pas concerné!), j'ai donc appelé mon agence France télécom afin d'avoir plus de renseignements. FT m'a annoncé que "oui", je peux avoir l'ADSL et même je suis gaté car je peux avoir du "2048, tout ça grâce à FT qui s'est engagé à rendre disponible l'adsl dans toute la France d'ici 2005 voire 2006" ! (à noter le "voire 2006"  !)
Il était temps ! 

Maintenant, je dois choisir, mais que choisir ? Je n'y connais rien, je me contrefiche du budget mais je souhaite juste un accès rapide et fiable. Je solicite donc vos avis et conseils. Evitez juste de vous écharper car l'un conseille ATT et l'autre les PTT...  

*Ici, ce que me dit DegroupTest.com sur ma ligne ! * 
(Attention, pour ceux qui n'ont pas l'adsl, l'image pèse 450ko... !    )

Etat des lieux du systeme : PWRMC G5, PWRMC G4, IMACG4 tous 3 sous 10.3.9 - Airport Extreme en réseau local DHCP.

Merci à vous


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, je dois choisir, mais que choisir ?


Tu hésites ? Tu ne sais pas que choisir ?
Mais mon pauvre ami, pour pouvoir choisir, il faut avoir le choix et en l'occurence, pour l'instant tu n'en a pas vraiment... C'est FT et rien d'autre.

Cependant, d'après la page de Degrouptest, tu devrais être élligible au ReADSL en Septembre. Quand ce sera effectif, tu devrais alors avoir le choix avec d'autres FAI, mais d'ici là...


----------



## baax (11 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu hésites ? Tu ne sais pas que choisir ?
> Mais mon pauvre ami, pour pouvoir choisir, il faut avoir le choix et en l'occurence, pour l'instant tu n'en a pas vraiment... C'est FT et rien d'autre.
> 
> Cependant, d'après la page de Degrouptest, tu devrais être élligible au ReADSL en Septembre. Quand ce sera effectif, tu devrais alors avoir le choix avec d'autres FAI, mais d'ici là...



C'est bien ce que je craignais ! En voyant des cases vertes avec "Possible" a coté d'autres noms que Wanadoo, j'avais espérer ...  :rateau: 
Maintenant, le ReADSL va t'il m'offrir réellement plus de choix ?  
En un mot, dois-je attendre 1 mois de plus ?


----------



## MarcMame (11 Août 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien ce que je craignais ! En voyant des cases vertes avec "Possible" a coté d'autres noms que Wanadoo, j'avais espérer ... :rateau:


Mis à part 2 pauvres options chez Cegetel, je ne vois que des cases "impossible" partout....






> Maintenant, le ReADSL va t'il m'offrir réellement plus de choix ?
> En un mot, dois-je attendre 1 mois de plus ?


C'est une prévision. Rien ne dit que l'offre s'ouvrira dès le 1 Septembre.
A ta place et si tu es pressé, je prendrais un abonnement chez FT tant que tu n'a pas le choix, mais en faisant attention de ne pas prendre d'options sur un engagement sur la durée.
Prend un abonnement qui te permette de partir quand tu le souhaites sans que cela engendre des frais de sortie astronomiques. 
Dès que le ReADSL sera en place chez toi, tu changeras de FAI.


----------



## retriever (11 Août 2005)

je me posais la question !
pour finir j ai opté pour wanadoo avec la livebox qui permet la connection sans fil 
Pour l instant je n ai qu à ma féliciter de mon choix 
Par ailleurs si cela ne marche pas je peux toujours m en prendre au vendeur france telecom 
je sais france telecom et wanadoo c est la meme maison sans l etre vraiemnt ! mais en cas de probleme on a quelqu un en face de soi 
c est purement psychologique mais ca fait du bien ! sinon c est vrai la hotline de wanadoo est bien efficace 
jean louis


----------



## Bilbo (12 Août 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Maintenant, je dois choisir, mais que choisir ?


Free, sans hésiter. Dans les zones non dégroupée comme la tienne, ils offrent le meilleur rapport qualité/prix. Tu as une perte ridicule sur ta ligne, c'est un gage de fiablilité et de débit confortable. Il n'y a donc pas lieu de prendre des précautions comme JPTK.  Pour la petite histoire, Degrouptest n'est pas d'une fiabilité absolue. Simule une demande d'abonnement chez Free tu verras que tu y as droit. 

À+


----------



## MarcMame (12 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Pour la petite histoire, Degrouptest n'est pas d'une fiabilité absolue. Simule une demande d'abonnement chez Free tu verras que tu y as droit.


Tu serais donc plus fiable que le site Dégrouptest ?
Je me demande comment tu peux affirmer, alors que le site affirme le contraire, que Baax puisse être elligible à l'ADSL chez Free sans même savoir où il habite ?
Un don naturel pour la divination mystique ?


----------



## neho37 (12 Août 2005)

Hello les macman ! 

j'aurais besoin d'un coup de pouce de votre part si c'est possible, je sais j'arrive un peu en plan dans la diskut', mais voilà) je cherche un bon fournisseur internet qui puisse accepter l'air-port sur mac mini ? : /

Thank's


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2005)

neho37 a dit:
			
		

> Hello les macman !
> 
> j'aurais besoin d'un coup de pouce de votre part si c'est possible, je sais j'arrive un peu en plan dans la diskut', mais voilà) je cherche un bon fournisseur internet qui puisse accepter l'air-port sur mac mini ? : /
> 
> Thank's


 
Non seulement ca n'a rien a voir mais en plus on (je) comprend rien...

Le mieux serait que tu fasse une nouvelle discution en expliquant un peu plus en détail ce que tu recherche.

Nettoyé, charcuté c'est réglé...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

Y a un sujet "quel FAI adsl en france"


----------



## neho37 (12 Août 2005)

lol ! ok ! je suis collé au mur ! 
Bon en fait je cherche tout bêtement un FAI. Et je demande juste conseil pour pas avoir de surprise si par la suite je passe mon matos en airport ! voilà 
Merci pour le tuyau.

Tcho


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2005)

neho37 a dit:
			
		

> lol ! ok ! je suis collé au mur !
> Bon en fait je cherche tout bêtement un FAI. Et je demande juste conseil pour pas avoir de surprise si par la suite je passe mon matos en airport ! voilà
> Merci pour le tuyau.
> 
> Tcho


 
Ca n'a encore une fois rien a voir avec le sujet.
Par ailleurs FAI et AirPort non rien a voir non plus: tu peux utiliser AirPort avec n'imprte quel FAI...


----------



## supermoquette (12 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a encore une fois rien a voir avec le sujet.
> Par ailleurs FAI et AirPort non rien a voir non plus: tu peux utiliser AirPort avec n'imprte quel FAI...


Ouais.


----------



## r e m y (12 Août 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'a encore une fois rien a voir avec le sujet.
> Par ailleurs FAI et AirPort non rien a voir non plus: tu peux utiliser AirPort avec n'imprte quel FAI...


 
Je nuance juste en précisant qu'il faut de préférence choisir un FAI qui fournit un modem Ethernet.... car un modem usb ne peut être raccordé à une borne Airport.



			
				neho37 a dit:
			
		

> lol ! ok ! je suis collé au mur !
> Bon en fait je cherche tout bêtement un FAI. Et je demande juste conseil pour pas avoir de surprise si par la suite je passe mon matos en airport ! voilà
> Merci pour le tuyau.
> 
> Tcho


 
Bon quand à la question "indiquez moi un bon FAI", je signale juste que MacG est un site international, voire LE site mondial des Macophiles francophones, il serait donc sympathique de nous préciser ton pays si tu ne veux pas qu'on t'indique bêtement le FAI "CaraiboNet" alors que tu es résidant monégasque! :mouais: 

Et enfin dernière règle: ON RESTE DANS LE SUJET!

TCHO!:hein:


----------



## neho37 (12 Août 2005)

je disais ça parcque je m'informais sur l'apple store et j'ai vu en bas de page certaines conditions qui m'ont interpellé ! 

Justement, je suis à la recherche d'un FAI qui fournit un modem Ethernet, et c'était un peu le fond de ma question

>: L?accès à Internet sans fil nécessite un ordinateur prêt pour les communications sans fil, une borne d?accès ou un autre point d'accès et un accès à Internet (des frais d?abonnement peuvent s?appliquer). Certains fournisseurs d'accès à Internet ne sont actuellement pas compatibles avec AirPort Express et AirPort Extreme.

enfin ?*: (  j'vous laisse papoter en paix

Un lourdo ki s'eskive avec ttes ces excuses d'avoir attéri dans la discution comme un hyppo sans parachute dans la mare . (je suis un peu nouveau ici, sorry)


----------



## WebOliver (12 Août 2005)

Voilà, on y est dans ce fameux fil.  neho37, prends quelques minutes pour parcourir les quatre pages de ce sujet, tu glaneras sans doute des infos précieuses.


----------



## baax (12 Août 2005)

Bonjour.

Dernières nouvelles et conclusion. Le gagnant est Wanadoo vu que c'est le seul réellement disponible ! 
A noter que je suis tombé sur quelqu'un d'intéressant (à priori  ) chez wanadoo qui m'a donné quelques infos importantes : A compter du 18 août, il semblerait que wanadoo retire les forfaits 2048 de son catalogue ! :mouais: Il resterait donc le choix entre les 1024 et 8Mo (ou plus si la ligne le permet). Les bouseux comme moi n'auraient pas le choix (1024 uniquement) alors que la ligne permet un débit 2x supérieur !
Cela est naturellement à confirmer.

Anecdote sympathique : Entre la commande et la disponibilité de la ligne adsl, "il faut compter 3 semaines" m'a dit le commercial de l'agence, en ajoutant que ça pourrait être plus rapide, peut-être, mais faut les comprendre, c'est le mois d'août ! 
Ca fait 3 ans que j'attends l'adsl, je crois pouvoir encore patienter 3 semaines.


----------



## Bilbo (12 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Tu serais donc plus fiable que le site Dégrouptest ?
> Je me demande comment tu peux affirmer, alors que le site affirme le contraire, que Baax puisse être elligible à l'ADSL chez Free sans même savoir où il habite ?
> Un don naturel pour la divination mystique ?


Du tout. Il se trouve que Free a pour habitude de proposer une connexion partout où France Telecom pose une plaque ADSL. Il suffit de lancer une demande d'inscription pour voir ce qu'ils proposent. Maintenant, si Baax fait partie des rares qui peuvent avoir Wanadoo et Cegetel sans arriver à se connecter à Free, je me prosternerai devant tes talents divinatoires. 

À+


----------



## MarcMame (12 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> je me prosternerai devant tes talents divinatoires.


Pas nécessaire, parce que tu as déjà perdu : voir la réponse de Baax.
Ensuite, je ne donne jamais dans la divination mais dans les renseignements généraux. Pas vraiment la même discipline.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Pas nécessaire, parce que tu as déjà perdu : voir la réponse de Baax.


Baax, youhououou, viens par ici. Tu as lancé une demande d'inscription chez Free ou est-ce que tu t'es contenté de la réponse du site Degrouptest ?  Y a MarcMame qui ne fait que m'embêter et j'aimerai savoir si mes connaisssances en terme d'abonnement ADSL sont caduques.   Si tu peux me passer ton téléphone via MP pour que je vois ça moi-même, je prends aussi. 

À+


----------



## baax (17 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Baax, youhououou, viens par ici. Tu as lancé une demande d'inscription chez Free ou est-ce que tu t'es contenté de la réponse du site Degrouptest ?  Y a MarcMame qui ne fait que m'embêter et j'aimerai savoir si mes connaisssances en terme d'abonnement ADSL sont caduques.   Si tu peux me passer ton téléphone via MP pour que je vois ça moi-même, je prends aussi.
> 
> À+



nt, nt, nt, je ne donne pas mon téléphone comme ça au premier venu !   
Désolé pour le retard mais vu les excellentes relations confraternelles entre MarcMame et Bilbo que je ne tiens pas à mettre en danger par mes messages   , voici quelques précisions.

Après avoir fait le test d'inscription chez free, ceux ci me disent bien que je peux disposer d'un abonnement chez eux. J'attends que ma ligne adsl wanadoo soit active pour vous dire si tout marche bien ou si j'aurais du prendre free ! Voila ! 

Et toi, Bilbo, n'en profite pas pour aller taper la frime chez Marcmame !


----------



## MarcMame (17 Août 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Après avoir fait le test d'inscription chez free, ceux ci me disent bien que je peux disposer d'un abonnement chez eux.


Si c'est le cas, ce serait une bonne nouvelle pour toi... Plus de choix ne nuit pas.  
Mais es tu certain qu'ils te propose bien un abonnement ADSL immédiat chez Free ?
Ils ont mis récemment en place une nouvelle politique d'abonnement pour ne refuser personne.
Si tu n'es pas elligible à l'ADSL chez eux, ils te proposent quand même un contrat, t'offrent un accès gratuit en RTC jusqu'à ce qu'ils puissent te raccorder en ADSL. Ce n'est qu'à ce moment que tu commenceras à payer les 30 Euros/mois. Mais en attendant, tu deviens un client captif.  
Quelle offre exact te fait Free ?


----------



## Bilbo (18 Août 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Et toi, Bilbo, n'en profite pas pour aller taper la frime chez Marcmame !


OK, OK, mais la tentation était grande. 


			
				MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Quelle offre exact te fait Free ?


Le meilleure techniquement possible en fonction du DSLAM et de la ligne. Toujours. En revanche Free n'anticipe jamais. L'abonnement au haut débit n'est disponible qu'à partir du moment où France Telecom active l'ADSL. FT en profite d'ailleurs pour lancer des pré-abonnements chez Wanadoo quand ils vont poser une plaque quelque part. Comme les gens ne savent pas que les abonnements ailleurs sont possibles une fois que le service est ouvert, Wanadoo rafle la mise parce que les abonnements avec l'engagement d'un an qui va avec a été signé auparavant. Ce genre de pratique m'énerve. 



À+


----------



## MarcMame (18 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> En revanche Free n'anticipe jamais.


Un peu de lecture...


----------



## MarcMame (18 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Le meilleure techniquement possible en fonction du DSLAM et de la ligne. Toujours.


Si ça ne t'ennuie pas, c'est à Baax que j'ai posé cette question qui était en rapport direct avec ce que je venais de dire...


----------



## steinway59 (18 Août 2005)

salut tout le monde!

ben moi je suis chez wanadoo, je peux résilier ce mois-ci, je balance entre Wanadoo et Free.
je n'ai jamais eu le moindre prob avec Wanadoo, service clients impec, mais je regardais quand meme les offres des autres FAI au cas où..

je suis en zone non dégroupée, en campagne, et chez wanadoo comme Free, je ne peux avoir "que" le 8Mo..sans tv, téléphonie possible (mais bon)

tout ce que j'ai entendu c'est que Free il peut y avoir plus de problemes que Wanadoo (bande passante plus falble, etc...) j'ai lu tous les posts et apparement les avis sont trés partagés!

j'ajoute que j'ai mon voisin qui est chez Free et qui me dit n'avoir jamais eu de prob depuis 3 ans...est ce que cela veut dire que moi aussi je n'aurais aucun prob?

là j'ai testé ma ligne : début de 514Ko alors que je suis abonné au 1024 !!! (est ce que le fait que ma ligne soit une extension de la ligne principale puisse jouer? en gros ma ligne principale est en bas et j'ai tiré un cable pr installer une prise téléphonique sur la mm ligne, dans une pièce du haut de la maison)

voici les caractéristiques de ma ligne : 
Longueur de ligne :	 3199 mètres
Affaiblissement :	 36.77 dB
[Estimation] Débit descendant ADSL :	 5147 kbps (643 ko/s)
[Estimation] Débit descendant ADSL 2+ :	 9782 kbps (1223 ko/s)

si j'ai bien compris les posts précédents, vu l'affaiblissement de ma ligne, j'aurais intéret à rester chez Wanadoo...c'est bien ça?

et dernière chose à éclaicir : les qualités de ligne (stabilité, fiablité) et la bande passante sont-elles réellement les memes qq soit le FAI?

MErci d'avance!


----------



## Bilbo (18 Août 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Bilbo a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Je parlais de la possibilité de s'abonner à une offre ADSL avant l'ouverture du service. Pour la petite histoire, lorsque l'ADSL a débarqué le 4 mars dans mon village, les formulaires d'abonnement au haut débit Wanadoo fleurissaient dans les commerces depuis déjà un mois. La possibilité de s'abonner chez les concurents (Free, Cegetel, ...) ne fut offerte que le 4 mars à ... minuit.

Pour le reste, on s'égare. Revenons à nos moutons. Mon point de vue (qui ne regarde que moi) donne pour les zones non-dégroupée :
Ligne fiable = Free parce que la rapport qualité/prix est le meilleur du marché.
Ligne en bout de course (1024 max et moins) = Wanadoo à cause des problèmes potentiels et alors le fait que France Telecom soit le seul interlocuteur prend tout son sens.

Il existe une offre chez Wanadoo à 19,90 EUR mais elle est limitée à 5 Go de téléchargements. Elle est intéressante pour un usage "mail + surf".

Les autres opérateurs dissuadent le client par leurs tarifs prohibitifs. Je rappelle que cette analyse ne concerne que les zones non-dégroupées, la campagne quoi.

À+


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Je parlais de la possibilité de s'abonner à une offre ADSL avant l'ouverture du service.


Oui, j'avais bien compris. Et donc, contrairement à ce que tu dis, Free anticipe bien la pêche à l'abonné *avant* l'ouverture de leur service ADSL.


----------



## MarcMame (19 Août 2005)

Bilbo a dit:
			
		

> Ligne fiable = Free parce que la rapport qualité/prix est le meilleur du marché.


Le rapport qualité prix est le meilleur chez Free *si on la compare à une autre offre triple-play. (Net/tel/TV)*.
Si on ne recherche qu'une connexion au net, il est possible de trouver la même offre de débit pour un peu moins cher.


----------



## steinway59 (19 Août 2005)

je viens de découvrir un FAI pas cher auquel je peux souscrire : ALICE... quelqu'un connait-il ce FAI? vous en pensez quoi?
merci


----------



## pioupiou (19 Août 2005)

ALICE ?

a eviter absolument , rien que pour leurs methodes limite arnaque ...


----------



## steinway59 (19 Août 2005)

ok merci! je les raye de ma liste


----------



## pioupiou (19 Août 2005)

http://www.journaldunet.com/0408/040810alice.shtml


desole , je suis pas tres doue pour inserer un lien


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2005)

salut a tous,

mes parents sont chez club internet, et je dois dire que leur offre adsl est tout a fait convenable...


----------



## steinway59 (19 Août 2005)

je continue mes recherches...j'ai trouvé "NORDNET" (oui je suis dans le nord  :rateau: )... apparemment chez eux (mais je dois encore bien fouiller les conditions de vente) il n'y a ni durée d'engagement, ni frais de dossiers d'adhésion, ni frais de résiliation!! c'est une premiere non?????


----------



## baax (24 Août 2005)

Bonjour

Bonne nouvelle, je viens d'activer ma connexion ADSL et ça marche. Est ce que ça marche bien ? Forcément vu que j'étais alors en connexion classique.  :rateau: Je n'ai même plus le temps d'aller me chercher un café le temps que Safari ouvre ebay !   
Passé l'euphorie du surf à grande vitesse (même si c'est pas encore du 20Mo) je voulais savoir comment je pouvais controler les débits de ma connexion, histoire de voir si Wanadoo m'accorde bien ce qu'ils m'ont promis (adsl 2048). J'imagine qu'il existe des sherware ou freeware ou widget qui sont mieux que d'autres. 
Merci pour vos indications et conseils.


----------



## steinway59 (24 Août 2005)

baax a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour
> 
> Bonne nouvelle, je viens d'activer ma connexion ADSL et ça marche. Est ce que ça marche bien ? Forcément vu que j'étais alors en connexion classique.  :rateau: Je n'ai même plus le temps d'aller me chercher un café le temps que Safari ouvre ebay !
> Passé l'euphorie du surf à grande vitesse (même si c'est pas encore du 20Mo) je voulais savoir comment je pouvais controler les débits de ma connexion, histoire de voir si Wanadoo m'accorde bien ce qu'ils m'ont promis (adsl 2048). J'imagine qu'il existe des sherware ou freeware ou widget qui sont mieux que d'autres.
> Merci pour vos indications et conseils.




moi je teste avec ça :  http://www.60millions-mag.com/page/bases.12_services_plus_60.1_le_testeur./ 

j'obtiens la moitié de ce que me promet wanadoo! (512 au lieu de 1024!)....dis moi cb tu obtiens


----------



## baax (24 Août 2005)

steinway59 a dit:
			
		

> moi je teste avec ça :  http://www.60millions-mag.com/page/bases.12_services_plus_60.1_le_testeur./
> 
> j'obtiens la moitié de ce que me promet wanadoo! (512 au lieu de 1024!)....dis moi cb tu obtiens



Bon, c'est pas trop mal, le débit atteint 1807 pour une connexion "2048".


----------



## BBh (12 Septembre 2005)

Salut Pifou.
Voila je vais bientôt changer de forfait.Actuellement je suis chez Wanadoo a 19,90 ¤ ,c'est un des moin cher ,mais aussi avec un petit débit (512 k)et il est limité a 5 G de téléchargement par mois..Donc pas génial,quand je veux télécharger de gros fichiers et surfer sur le net en même temps.
Donc je voudrais passer par la haut débit illimité chez free. car Free est beaucoup moin cher!!
Quant pensse-tu.
Merci pour ta réponsse.
A bientôt


----------



## yret (5 Novembre 2005)

Eh bien justement Wanadoo vient de m'annoncer sa baisse de tarif à 29,90 ¤ / mois (au lieu de 34,9 ) pour le débitmax; je suis actuellement à 6,3 méga... 

Cela peut relancer le débat sur le choix du FAI même si le tél n'est toujours pas inclus dedans...


----------



## MarcMame (5 Novembre 2005)

yret a dit:
			
		

> Cela peut relancer le débat sur le choix du FAI même si le tél n'est toujours pas inclus dedans...


- Ne pas oublier que la LiveBox n'est pas pretée mais louée (+3¤/mois)
- Pas de dégroupage possible (+14¤/mois pour la ligne FT obligatoire)
- ADSL 2+ incompatible avec les offres TV


----------



## yret (6 Novembre 2005)

Oui c'est exact mais j'avoue n'avoir jamais été déçu et de plus, il existe plusieurs possibilités, gratuites  , pour se faire dépanner; le 1013, 1014 ou une agence...

J'oubliais l'offre à 29,90 s'accompagne d'une augmentation significative du débit montant à 800 kbits/s au lieu de 256...pas mal quand même ! 

Je reste toutefois à l'affût de l'offre d'Alice notamment...


----------



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2005)

steinway59 a dit:
			
		

> moi je teste avec ça :  http://www.60millions-mag.com/page/bases.12_services_plus_60.1_le_testeur./
> 
> j'obtiens la moitié de ce que me promet wanadoo! (512 au lieu de 1024!)....dis moi cb tu obtiens



ben moi c'est pire, abonnement 1024 chez free...
le site me donne 190 en descendant et 12 en montant.... au lieu des 1024...  

quoi qu'est ce se passe ? 

sur ZDNET, j'ai du 676 et sur un test d'un serveur suisse, j'ai du 870

jamais la même vitesse, même s'approchant...


----------



## MarcMame (6 Novembre 2005)

Quand on est chez Free, le test le plus fiable c'est encore chez Free qu'il faut le faire :
http://adsl.free.fr/comptes/testdebit.html
Ne pas oublier que la vitesse ip maximum indicative ne correspond qu'aux échanges entre votre modem et le DSLAM, c'est à dire la boucle local et pas plus loin, ensuite, c'est la loterie, fonction de la charge instantanée du réseau au moment du test.


----------



## Madmac (6 Novembre 2005)

MarcMame a dit:
			
		

> Quand on est chez Free, le test le plus fiable c'est encore chez Free qu'il faut le faire :
> http://adsl.free.fr/comptes/testdebit.html
> Ne pas oublier que la vitesse ip maximum indicative ne correspond qu'aux échanges entre votre modem et le DSLAM, c'est à dire la boucle local et pas plus loin, ensuite, c'est la loterie, fonction de la charge instantanée du réseau au moment du test.



merci.
la vitesse remonte chez free...
mais bizarre quand même d'avoir autant d'écart entre plusieurs mesures chez différent testeur...


----------



## JediMac (7 Novembre 2005)

Un truc que je n'ai pas vu dans ce long sujet, le renvoi vers un modèle de mise en demeure des FAI en cas de pépin.
Il a été fait par ADzorroSL et c'est sur MacADSL.


----------

